
Sortes Vergilianae - jessup
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sortes_Vergilianae
======
cafard
I have recently purchased a copy of Bernard Knox's _Essays Ancient and
Modern_. In the introductory essay, he speaks of shelter in a house during a
battle in northern Italy and making his own random probe into a Virgil,
finding not a prophecy of the future, but a curiously apropos description of
the state of the world, at the end of the first Georgic, which the Perseus
project gives as

Here where the wrong is right, the right is wrong,/ Where wars abound so many,
and myriad-faced/ Is crime; where no meet honour hath the plough; The fields,
their husbandmen led far away,/ Rot in neglect, and curved pruning-hooks/ Into
the sword's stiff blade are fused and forged./ Euphrates here, here Germany
new strife/ Is stirring; neighbouring cities are in arms,/ The laws that bound
them snapped; and godless war/ Rages through all the universe;...

[http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus%3Atext%...](http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus%3Atext%3A1999.02.0058%3Abook%3D1%3Acard%3D466)

------
varelse
Don't anyone tell Ben Carson about this...

~~~
cafard
??

